# Getting a Mortgage in Malaysia



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

I am interested in getting a mortgage to buy a house in Malaysia.

My wife is Malaysian, I am Australian.
We both live in Australia and our income is generated in Australia.
I am employed, she has her own business (sole operator).
We want to buy the place as an investment.

As my wife works for herself we need my (Australian) income to count towards the loan.

Does anyone have experience in doing this?


----------



## kelvin lee (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi,
I think the bank will accept your salary over in Australia as well when come to the calculation for the loan mortgage. 
U may try to call this guy , Dennis 0174305770, he is working with Standard Chartered Bank, he is the loan officer in which he will help you to apply the loan .


----------

